# 24 zoll Lightcarbon Chinarahmen für kids?



## reinivandu (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo Mtb Papas!
Hat sowas schonmal jemand für seinen Nachwuchs ins auge gefasst?






						2019 New Best Full Carbon Kids'  Hardtail Bike Frame Suppliers,Manufacturers,Factories
					

We are the professional manufacturer for kids bike. Inquiry now about more 2019 New Best Full Carbon Kids'  hardtail Bike Frame information.




					www.lightcarbon.com
				




Mein großer wurde Gerade 4 und ist derzeit sicher noch eineinhalb Jahre mit seinem Kubikes 20s unterwegs.
Beim kramen im Internet bin ich auf diesen Lightcarbon 24zoll Rahmen gestossen, für die zeit wenn mein bub dem 20 zoll entwachsen ist, also wäre genug zeit für mich einen ersten kinderbike selbstaufbau zu versuchen..

Habe die geo daten mal mit einem Kubikes 24l verglichen aber als jemand der sich noch nie allzu sehr mit Stack und Reach beschäftigt hat kann ich dem nicht entnehmen ob das china teil einen fehler hat?

Wäre über meinungen und anregungen froh...
Lg Reinhard aus Salzburg


----------



## olsche (12. Januar 2021)

Moin, ich meine jemand hier hat schon mal einen 24" Carbon-Rahmen aufgebaut.
ob das jetzt der war?
Weisst Du schon einen Preis?
Edit:
hier ein 26": (35) Aufbau 26" Carbon Renner | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)
Edit 2:
war auch 26": (35) China Carbon für Kids | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich für meinen Grossen einen solchen Rahmen aufbauen soll. Allerdings ist mir die Frequenz der Stürze und das damit verbundene Risiko für einen Totalschaden des Rahmens zu hoch.


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Januar 2021)

Interessantes Projekt. Aber was soll der kosten? Habe auf der Seite so auf die Schnelle keinen Preis gesehen.


----------



## Ivenl (12. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bei uns wurde das 24' jetzt aber nur 10 Monate genutzt und das bei wenig Wachstum (von 113cm bis 119cm). Und ich war persönlich auch etwas frustriert, was Leichtbau LRS/Gabeln/Mäntel betraf.


----------



## reinivandu (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe jezt mal eine anfrage über preis und ob ne 24" starrgabel auch lieferbar ist dortgelassen,

Mal schauen....
Lg


----------



## reijada (12. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bei uns wurde das 24' jetzt aber nur 10 Monate genutzt und das bei wenig Wachstum (von 113cm bis 119cm). Und ich war persönlich auch etwas frustriert, was Leichtbau LRS/Gabeln/Mäntel betraf.


Sehe ich genauso. Das 24er hat meine Tochter auch nicht so lange gefahren. Bei 26ern gibts halt einen riesigen Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## daniel77 (14. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bei uns wurde das 24' jetzt aber nur 10 Monate genutzt und das bei wenig Wachstum (von 113cm bis 119cm). Und ich war persönlich auch etwas frustriert, was Leichtbau LRS/Gabeln/Mäntel betraf.



Das stimmt allerdings. Unser 24er Force wird sowieso parallel zum Vpace Max26 genutzt und hält für den Alltag her.


----------



## Ivenl (14. Januar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Unser 24er Force wird sowieso parallel zum Vpace Max26 genutzt und hält für den Alltag her.


Ist bei uns ähnlich, wir haben auch unterschiedliche Mäntel montiert, um etwas flexibler zu sein.


----------



## daniel77 (14. Januar 2021)

Obwohl ich schon sagen muss, dass das 24er seine Berechtigung hat. Er fühlt sich mit jetzt 1.27m auf dem 24er deutlich wohl und das Handling (tragen, heben, etc) ist auch besser als mit dem gefederten Max26. Wir pimpen das jetzt noch mit Rocket Ron 24"x 2.35" um die Starrgabel im Gelände zu kompensieren. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Kinder das auch nach Tageslaune entscheiden. Für den Pumptrack bietet sich allerdings immer das kleinstmögliche Bike an. Unser 20" Kania/Pyro ist leider endgültig zu klein.....

Es gibt allerdings einige Angebote für 24" Carbonrahmen:








						298.89US $ 19% OFF|WINOWSPORTS carbon mtb rahmen 24ER carbon mountainbike rahmen für Kinder 24 zoll carbon 13,5 zoll disc bremse mtb rahmen MF159|Fahrradrahmen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. Januar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings einige Angebote für 24" Carbonrahmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dieser rahmen hat ein sehr langes steuerrohr und oberrohr für ein 24" modell. die tretlagerabsenkung ist zu wenig. da kannst gleich  dieses modell mit 24" laufrädern aufgebaut nehmen:









						288.0US $ |Winowsports carbon rahmen moutain bike 26er 14 zoll mtb hardtail für XC kinder kinder fahrrad 3k weben BB92 moutain rahmen|Fahrradrahmen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




dieser rahmen hat eine super tretlagerabsenkung und du kannst ihn auch mit 26" laufrädern aufbauen. denke das sogar 27,5" laufräder reinpassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (14. Januar 2021)

Cool, die haben auch das Spesh-Kindercarbonlaufrad in günstig.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246468307.html


----------



## daniel77 (14. Januar 2021)

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001387916680.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.bb1949d94arx7c
		

noch einer....


----------



## cosmos (14. Januar 2021)

Leicht und (dafür) günstig sind diese Carbonrahmen ja, aber ich hätte Schiss (wie weiter oben schon angemerkt), dass so ein Rahmen mal auf einen Stein knallt und dann zum Sondermüll wird. Die Kleinen legen sich ja doch des Öfteren mal auf die Nase und das sollen sie auch dürfen. Außerdem sind sie auch nicht immer soooo achtsam mit dem Material, wie wir Erwachsenen das sind. Da wird das Rad auch schonmal fallengelassen.
Zu 24 vs. 26: Unser Kleiner hat im Juli ein 24er bekommen. Da war er knapp über 122cm (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Jetzt misst er 125cm. Auf dem Bike hat er noch Spielraum für einige Cm. Wir haben noch ein komplettes 26er im Keller stehen, welches mein Großer früher gefahren ist. Der Kleine hätte zwar drauf gepasst, aber eher wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Da kommt es echt auf die Geo an. Klar, wenn es nur darum geht, Waldautobahnen rauf und runter zu fahren, ist es vielleicht egal, aber wenn man ernsthaft biken will, ist ein Bike, das nicht zu groß ist, doch besser. Fahrtechnik lässt sich leichter auf einem nicht zu großen Bike erlernen, von der Nutzung auf Pumptracks oder diesen Jumplines mal ganz abgesehen. Ich weiß, viele gehen sehr früh auf die größeren Größen wegen des Überrollverhaltens und haben damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich sehe auch immer wieder, wie die Kids hier mit viel zu großen Rädern teilweise abartig gut fahren können. Trotzdem kam das für uns nach einer kurzen Testrunde nicht in Frage. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es für ihn einfach Klasse. Das mit der Teileversorgung beim 24er stimmt natürlich. Dafür kann man es nach 2 Jahren (so lange soll er es fahren) gut wieder verkaufen. Bei nem China-Carbon-Böller mag das allerdings schwieriger sein. Wäre bei nem 26er aber auch nicht anders.


----------

